# Audio AUX IN adapter for 2004 530?



## ttoppins (May 19, 2004)

I was talking to a BMW USA rep today who told me that there should be an Audio AUX In adapter for my 2004 530 available. However, he couldn't give me a part number. I have called my dealership but they can't find one in their system. Does anyone know a part number or have direct knowledge of this part existing? I would like to use it to connect my Palm Treo600 phone to my audio system for MP3 playback. Thanks.


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

Not sure if it's the same thing, but this may be of help
http://forums.e60.net/index.php?showtopic=2131


----------



## bimmerjim (Aug 21, 2004)

The accessories catalog for the E-60 shows an auxillary power adapter that plugs into the flashlight outlet in the glovebox. It can be used to power a number of electronic devices. I don't know whether it would transmit sound from your Treo 600 to your sound system, though. I rather doubt that it would. If you're interested, the part number is 82 11 0 004 073, and it sells for $8.25.

BMW and Apple Computer have recently announced a connection of the iPod to the sound system through a port in the glove box in 3 Series and Z4 models, but, alas, not yet in the 5 Series. It's also possible to play iPods through the sound system using an FM transmtter accesory for the iPod.


----------



## ttoppins (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. However, I've tried the FM Transmitter route and get noise due to the congested frequency spectrum in Dallas. There is virtually nowhere on the dial without broadcasting.


----------

